# Incomplete Abortion with retained products of conception



## hunt (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. did straight D&C for retained products of conception without suction curettage.The description for the code I am looking at has dilation and suction currettage.Has anyone come across this before.Thanks,Cheryl Hunt


----------



## hswift (Nov 16, 2007)

*Incomplete abortion and retained products of conception*

I have a Medicode book that explains the ob/gyn procedures codes.  It states that the D & E is usually performed by suctioning curretage but a sharp curet may also be used to scrape the uterus to ensure that it is empty.  Depending on the trimester - I would use 59812, 59820 or 59821
Helen Swift
Pennsylvania


----------

